# Key largo tip replacement



## DoubleD (Oct 2, 2007)

Does anyone have a tip for replacing the top guide on a Key Largo rod? They have flex coat over the joint and glue so I don't know if you are supposed to cut the flex coat or just heat it and pull like other rods.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

You can just heat and pull and use hot melt glue. Flex coating does come out nicer but isn't necessary.


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

Just like Chris said, when you heat it dont heat it to much cause it will melt the Flex and it will give you trouble, just cut the thread away and you should be able to pull enough away to have room to set your new guide..


----------



## DoubleD (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the reply guys. The flex coating all the way up to the top had me scratching my head a little bit.


----------

